# How important it is to click "Information Provided" button in online visa application



## henry.olonga (Dec 15, 2015)

*How important it is to click "Information Provided" button in online visa application*

Hello to all,

Currently, my wife has lodged two visa applications via her online immigration account. Firstly, she applied for a 309/100 and later on, she applied for visit visa 600.

She has uploaded the documents for both applications. The recommended documents are mentioned in the account of 309 application. Therefore, it is a bit easy to upload those documents as the applicant is clear about what needs to be submitted, although the list of documents is too long.

Even after applying one month ago for a 309 visa, some documents are still pending and she is collecting those in order to complete the list of required documents. 
(Note: The "Information Provided" button has NOT been clicked yet)

Regarding visit visa 600, based on checklist provided on the immigration website, all relevant documents have been uploaded. However, the "Information Provided" button has NOT been clicked yet.

The questions/concern about the activity of NOT clicking "Information Provided" button are as below:

*Is it essential to click this button?*
*Is it the case that the case officer will NOT be allocated until and unless the button is clicked?*
*Will it have any impact on processing time?*
(Note: What about the button "Information Provided" impact on 309 application as the processing time is already between 8 to 12 months?)

As always, I hope to receive some valuable comments from this forum.

Bundles of thanks in advance,
Regards,
Henry


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

I always hit that button when I have provided the additional information requested, but I can't tell you if it actually works or triggers anything. I'm not sure if anyone knows...


----------



## henry.olonga (Dec 15, 2015)

CCMS said:


> I always hit that button when I have provided the additional information requested, but I can't tell you if it actually works or triggers anything. I'm not sure if anyone knows...


thanks for the comments.

Just want to share the information that initially, when she lodged the 600 visa application, the personal identifier (Biometrics) request was sent in the online system. The screen also showed "Organize Biometrics"

Later on, *without pressing the "information provided" button*, the request has been updated/removed from the system. 
(Note: The personal identifiers were provided, as requested. Uploaded the proof of receipt for biometrics in online system)

Waiting for more replies. Thanks once again.

Regards,
Henry.


----------



## Lexi_Cookie (Feb 10, 2017)

I believe you can still upload documents after u click the button


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

Lexi_Cookie said:


> I believe you can still upload documents after u click the button


Yes you can. Hitting that button is supposed to alert someone at DIBP that all requested documents have been provided. By hitting that button you also agree that DIBP can make a decision on the basis of the documentation provided.


----------



## Dooda (Nov 30, 2016)

https://www.border.gov.au/help-text/online-account/Documents/attach_documents.pdf

page 5 for Supplying further information.

1. Click Information provided
2. Click Confirm.
Your application will now proceed through the Department's decision-making process.


----------

